# Tunnel derailment



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

I am busy planning my layout. I do of course want a tunnel. My question is: what do you do should you get a derailment inside a tunnel? My big paws will not fit inside a tunnel. Do you make the tunnel " removable " so that you can lift it off?

Regards


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You take extra care to ensure the track was laid flawlessly so there are no derailments. Check all of the equipment you plan to run through your tunnel, especially 85' passenger cars before building it with no access to the inside.

Do not place a switch inside a tunnel if you can help it.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Good advice by Michael.

But it seems that no matter how careful you are things happen.
You WILL get a derailment in your tunnel. I think it's in the Model Railroading by laws.
You will also need to clean the track in there so make plans for it.

A lift off top or sides will work.
My one long tunnel has a lift off top.

Magic


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Make an acces hatch of some sort. No matter wat you will need to clean track inside the tunnel, an if you don’t make an access, our friend Murphy will cause a derailment or worse just out of reach. Check the pic below to see the access door to my tunnel for just the purpose I mention.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I personally used a lift off mountain top. I have done portals to reach, but it seems you have to be a contortionist to reach at times. Or, at my age and health, even just crawling under the layout can prove painful. So, I opted for a lift off top......


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

If you have a derailment or other problem it WILL happen where you can’t get to it. You definitely need to have an access hatch and/or a removable mountain. Here is a thread with mine. Scroll down to post 43.

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=48369


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

On my current O gauge layout I have a long tunnel where I've never had a derailment but the fascia is removable to allow access just in case. On my old N scale layout I had a long tunnel with a removable top. I never had a train derail inside the tunnel but the only problem I had I somehow caused a derailment (I don't remember how I did it) and couldn't stop the train before it entered the tunnel. Of course, the derailed wheels decided to stop the train inside the tunnel. I was very happy to be able to remove the top to clear the problem.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*other options*

I have a 18" long removable tunnel (Previous layout had too much underground track and derailments).

Could you make the track section moveable, perhaps straight down instead of removing the tunnel?

Don't the new fangled DCC trains have a re-rail feature like code 666?


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Get or make a grabber or hook.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nikola said:


> Get or make a grabber or hook.


Or use a set of tongs -- salad tongs, toaster tongs, bar-b-q tongs -- whatever has the right width grip to reach in and grab the cars and pull them out.

Works for short tunnels, but not long ones.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

hahaha laughing because my tunnel is pretty narrow and my hands barley fit in there. so ya make room for hands. mine is 2 inches 4 inches would have been much better. haha lesson learned yeppers


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Tunnel access*



Dirk18 said:


> I am busy planning my layout. I do of course want a tunnel. My question is: what do you do should you get a derailment inside a tunnel? My big paws will not fit inside a tunnel. Do you make the tunnel " removable " so that you can lift it off?
> 
> Regards


Dirk18;

The guys have given you several pieces of good advice.

Yes, as MichaelE suggests, make the track in the tunnel as perfect as you can possibly make it.

I also agree with Massey's suggestion to build an access door, or just leave the back of the tunnel open.

Also several people mentioned track cleaning. The track inside the tunnel will need occasional cleaning, and having good access, that lets you work without being bent over, or trying to get your hand to twist into a pretzel, is something for you to consider. By the way, it helps tremendously to be able to clearly see the track,, as well as reach it with your hand.

And, yes, Magic certainly speaks the truth about Murphy's law. Sooner or later you will need good access to the inside of your tunnel. Even if it's only to clean the track.

Although it's a clever thought,I don't agree with the grabber/hook idea. It would be all too easy to damage a car or loco while trying to grab it and drag it out of a tunnel. The hook is simply not a good alternative to real access for you hands, and eyesight. If you have that access, you won't need to resort to grabbing, hooking and dragging. 

I'll throw in one other suggestion. Put a re-railrer section inside each end of the tunnel.
The prototype has been known to do something similar on some of their real tunnels. "Guard rails", (sometimes sections of old rail) are mounted just inside the running rails. The guard rails typically extend beyond the tunnel entrance, and and have their ends bent in toward the center of the track. Their purpose is to snag any errant wheels, and get them back on the running rails. Guard rails also help protect a partially derailed car from smashing into the tunnel portal structure. Guard rails are also used on bridges and trestles; for the same purpose + keeping a car from going off the bridge, and falling on whatever is below.

good luck and have fun;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Provided you find a rerailer that actually works.....


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Atlas re-railer*



VegasN said:


> Provided you find a rerailer that actually works.....


 VegasN;

I've used the standard Atlas re-railer with success.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

It could be car, truck, wheel issues, but I have used Bachmann EZ Track and Atlas rerailers, and if a car, or even a locomotive wasn't all the way on a rail, the rerailers very seldom put them back on.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

At my old MR club noticed my train lost the rear car in a tunnel. So crawled underneath & found mine along with a whole bunch of other cars. Got them all out & put them where the members would see them. NO ONE ever claimed them. Guess they belonged to people who were no longer members!


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow......unclaimed rolling stock clogging up tunnels...…..maybe the tunnel is a portal to a magical rolling stock land...….


----------

